# hi



## jasontaylor (Jan 21, 2009)

hey ,im new to this forum ,im the proud owner of a 2004 3.2 dsg in moro blue , 
im fitting 19" alloys but they hit the front callipers ,anyone no where i can get cheap spacers and bolts from ? 
thanks jason


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , have a look at the tt shop for spacers or ebay. bought mine off eba and had no probs with them. 8)


----------



## jasontaylor (Jan 21, 2009)

malstt said:


> welcome to the forum , have a look at the tt shop for spacers or ebay. bought mine off eba and had no probs with them. 8)


thanks i will ,dint think about the 3.2 having bigger brakes than a golf ,that what the wheels came off ,do you no why peaple go wider on the back ??


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!!!


----------



## jasontaylor (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks theres some loverly cars on here


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

It's just to fill the arches better but depends on your wheels, ihave 20mm back and 15mm front wish seems a common combination here.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome jason, hope you like the forum, i havent been offline in around 3 years 

get some pics up.


----------



## jasontaylor (Jan 21, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> welcome jason, hope you like the forum, i havent been offline in around 3 years
> 
> get some pics up.


thanks ,i will as soon as i can


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, Welcome to the Forum 8)


----------

